# Realtek cannot start code 10



## Ericwoll (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi. I have a Toshiba L300 laptop, Vista 32. Recently reinstalled Vista from a Dell disk. Now I can't get my (Network adapters) Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDS 6.0) to work. It says 'The device cannot start. (Code 10). I have tried reinstalling, but get the same message. Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi Ericwoll welcome to tsf,

you can't use a dell disk to install the operating system since that is an oem disk only to be used on the computer that it came with, you can use that disk as many times as you want on the dell computer it came with but not another computer. so why did you use a dell disk, why not just use reinstall disk from the toshiba?


----------



## Ericwoll (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh dear ... thank you. I've inherited the Toshiba and don't have a Toshiba disk. So I thought the Dell would be a 'standard' copy of Windows. So. My father has a 12 month old Toshiba. Could I use his OEM disk to reinstall again?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i do not believe you are going to be able to use an oem disk. oem disk are not transferable. you could contact toshiba and for a small charge they might supply you with a disk.


----------



## Ericwoll (Mar 26, 2011)

OKay .. thanks for you advice. Very much appreciated. I'll check with Toshiba and see what they say. Thanks again.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You can use a Dell disk to install Windows as it is an oem and also a full Windows cd or dvd, as opposed to a restore disk. All you need to do is go to the Toshiba site and download the chipset driver and network drivers for your model and you will be fine. You will of course have to activate Windows is all when prompted.
Go here and put in your complete model number after choosing "laptops"


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same as Rich-M the best of my knowledge. A full install disc can be used on any PC but just one PC at a time. Activation may be a problem though if the Dell disc is tied to the Dell PC.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sorry here is the link. Click "Downloads" then choose "Laptops" and then put in full model number and you will have all the drivers.
Toshiba Support - Homepage
Click "Downloads"


----------

